# Does anyone know how to contact Castleburn?



## JustPlainBill (Aug 13, 2006)

I have been emailing Brigitte at bliebenb@legacyhotels.co.za to get help depositing my 2007 week with Dial An Exchange (I have given up on RCI), but I get no response. She has always responded promptly before. Does Castleburn have a new person doing this stuff?


----------



## Rmelnyk (Aug 13, 2006)

Brigitte
E-mail Address(es):
bliebenb@legacyhotels.co.za
Roman


----------



## Rmelnyk (Aug 13, 2006)

This one matches yours, but it works for me...
R


----------

